# Idolomantis diabolica adult female



## carlitus (May 8, 2008)

Hi guys, this is the adult Idolomantis diabolica of mantisuniverse.


----------



## macro junkie (May 8, 2008)

adult?must of only just shed then as it hasnt got its colour yet?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2008)

:lol: very nice!


----------



## Empiu (May 10, 2008)

Wow! She is amazing!!


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2008)

Great photo and amaizing species! Wish you luck with her...


----------

